# Where is the Tracking Number?



## Atashi (Apr 7, 2010)

I placed an order yesterday, looks like I was the 21st customer (order # 21) and yesterday evening the status went from 'awaiting fulfilment' to 'completed'. I paid the extra $ to have it sent via DHL because I'm impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I like to be able to track my shipments.

The email that they sent me however reads:





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Tracking your order*
> The tracking number for your order is *tracking number unavailable*.


 (colour & bold is in the email)

This morning I look at the website, order status screens, and I can find no mention of a tracking number on the website.

Does 'Completed' not mean shipped? 

If it has shipped, when do I receive the tracking number?

Thanks!

-Atashi


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> I placed an order yesterday, looks like I was the 21st customer (order # 21) and yesterday evening the status went from 'awaiting fulfilment' to 'completed'. I paid the extra $ to have it sent via DHL because I'm impatient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might not mean shipped, maybe when its shipped you will get a new update saying Shipped

Hopefully Admin will clear this up


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

You need to raise a ticket for official support at http://shoptemp.com/support


----------



## Atashi (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, I have filed a support ticket.

If Completed != Shipped then they should indicate that... maybe in the FAQ, explaining what the order statuses mean. Or a popup if you click on the status itself.

-Atashi


----------



## MicroChip123 (Apr 7, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Same problem here :/ Very unfortunate... typical of my luck I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!= means not equal

I would also like a list of statuses and there meaning.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just filled out a support ticket as my pre-order is now marked as refunded, i await a reply to find out what's going on.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

I couldn't find the tracking number either (I was also one of the early people to order), but they sent the tracking number when the order was shipped. In this case, completed does not mean shipped.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 7, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the tracking number either (I was also one of the early people to order), but they sent the tracking number when the order was shipped. In this case, completed does not mean shipped.



In this case they really do need it in the FAQ or a listing of what the statuses mean. It might be a cultural thing, but where I'm from, complete means that the last step has been finished and nothing further will happen. Maybe to them it just means the administrative stuff is complete but the shipping comes later, or something like that... 

Anyhow, they ought to spell it out a little more clearly. 

-Atashi


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

The site must be having a few glitches, my pre-order was firstly marked as refunded, and now it is re-marked as a pre-order and i have finally received an e-mail confirming it as a pre-order.


----------



## Atashi (Apr 7, 2010)

I received an email from my support ticket, they say there's a bug that causes the tracking info to appear when the order is not yet shipped.

So, 'Complete' is not yet shipped, and the tracking number is not available because it isn't yet shipped.

Hopefully it will ship soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Atashi


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow I was almost order # 380, and I got mine for $29.95. Is that correct? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: Mine says awaiting fulfillment, and tracking is unavailable. It doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Wow I was almost order # 380, and I got mine for $29.95. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The order number is site-wide. It applies to all orders not just the DSTWO.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lol. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

